# Why are people bidding so much for these Tivos?



## replaytv

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TWO-yes-2-x...646?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41604b4c0e
Sure they have discounted pricing for service and one has a extending warantee, but it there something else that I am missing?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Doesn't seem too outrageous to me. Two Premiere would cost about $200, the warranty another $30. Paying a $50 premium to get the reduced monthly fees and save $12/month seems reasonable to me. After 4 months the savings begin.


----------



## replaytv

So that is $100 for two, but then of course there is the extended warrantee and reduced monthly cost. Not something I would buy. But obviously there are people that want it, or there wouldn't be bids.


----------



## trade

There are people for everthing, realy so much apreciated.


----------



## replaytv

Well, the winning bid was $280.00, so obviously there is a demand out there. Only two bidders, but that is all you need to raise the price up. Here in Denver a craigslist listing is for a Premiere with one year service and he is asking $350
http://denver.craigslist.org/ele/2758474290.html
Maybe he could get that price on ebay with the demand indicated by the other listing.


----------



## replaytv

Why are all these people bidding on this ebay Tivo when they can get it cheaper TiVo direct from Tivo and get a warranty too in addition to a larger hard drive?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Premie...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item27cd76bc27
TiVo Premiere DVR 320GB

2 tuners
Records up to 45 HD hours

$4999
reg. $7999
http://www3.tivo.com/promo/holiday2012/clearance.html?WT.ac=tivohome_mantle_clearance


----------



## Dan203

eBay bidders aren't always smart. Sometimes they get caught up in the thrill and bid more then the item is even worth. 

Dan


----------



## magnus

I gotta wonder why they spend so much for Tivos with lifetime that really won't do much anyway. They easily spend over $100 on a series 2 box. That makes no sense to me.


----------



## iceturkee

replaytv said:


> Why are all these people bidding on this ebay Tivo when they can get it cheaper TiVo direct from Tivo and get a warranty too in addition to a larger hard drive?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Premie...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item27cd76bc27
> TiVo Premiere DVR 320GB
> 
> 2 tuners
> Records up to 45 HD hours
> 
> $4999
> reg. $7999
> http://www3.tivo.com/promo/holiday2012/clearance.html?WT.ac=tivohome_mantle_clearance


the ebay link you provided indicated the unit sold for less than $60.


----------



## lillevig

magnus said:


> I gotta wonder why they spend so much for Tivos with lifetime that really won't do much anyway. They easily spend over $100 on a series 2 box. That makes no sense to me.


Hey, I'm the proud owner of an S2. 

Actually, I got it and a couple of others that I gave to my daughter because my company still sends out analog channels so I can record all of those B&W Twilight Zone marathons. My daughter lives in an apartment complex with only analog channels provided.


----------



## MeInDallas

I always wondered the same thing when I see auctions like this. The buyer couldve gotten 2 brand new ones for a teeny bit more. The one sold here is an old model too. I see auctions like this all the time.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WESTERN-DIGITAL-WD10EVVS-63M5B0-1TB-SATA-DCM-HHRNHV2MGB-/180917908692?pt=US_Internal_Hard_Disk_Drives&hash=item2a1f8c34d4&nma=true&si=SmNfhUPEvQHbNOJAJe3SKGhk37U%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## replaytv

magnus said:


> I gotta wonder why they spend so much for Tivos with lifetime that really won't do much anyway. They easily spend over $100 on a series 2 box. That makes no sense to me.


I really only use the features available on the Series 2 boxes even though I have 3 Premieres and one DVD Pioneer TiVo. I don't move programs around and I quit using youtube and other internet features. I didn't spend over $100 on any of the boxes, except the one Premiere with lifetime, and I only bought it to resale it.

The main reason that I would use the Premieres only would be if I got HD TVs, which I haven't so far.


----------



## Graymalkin

I wish I knew, because I've had barely a nibble for my HD TiVos, which are being offered at just the discounted price of lifetime service.


----------



## poppagene

Graymalkin said:


> I wish I knew, because I've had barely a nibble for my HD TiVos, which are being offered at just the discounted price of lifetime service.


Many of the S3 and HD tivos on ebay got lifetime for $99 after adding a Premiere to an account. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=475081

If you're offering the TiVo HD at the discounted price of $99 and getting no nibbles I'm surprised. If you're offering them at a price of $399 and getting little interest, now you have one possible explanation.


----------



## replaytv

Graymalkin said:


> I wish I knew, because I've had barely a nibble for my HD TiVos, which are being offered at just the discounted price of lifetime service.


Where are you offering them and for what price?


----------



## replaytv

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-TiVo-TC...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item20cdf73264

More craziness on eBay. Why did all these people bid on a Tivo without a warranty when they could have got one direct from Tivo with free shipping and a warranty for a lower price??!!


----------

